

Eunuchs May Hold Key to Longevity (2012) - prostoalex
http://abcnews.go.com/Health/castration-men-live-longer-eunuchs-studied-korean-records/story?id=17310420

======
lifeisstillgood
Interesting - if I was an advertising executive of say, Nivea Facial Cream for
Men, I would be putting this report out on every PR wire I could.

"Live longer, cut your balls off. Alternatively use our moisturiser and look
like you will live longer"

Tl;dr castration might help you live longer, if your life is anything like
13th Century China.

